

Global PC shipments were ~350M last year. Samsung alone shipped 215M smartphones - itsybaev
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/02/25/samsung-unveils-new-tablet-readies-galaxy-phone/?mod=e2tw

======
itsybaev
Steve Jobs: “I think PCs are going to be like trucks" and Phones/tablets will
be like cars [http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2010/06/02/steve-jobs-
at...](http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2010/06/02/steve-jobs-at-d8-pcs-
are-going-to-be-like-trucks/)

